# Does anyone have a video



## Crossett (Apr 1, 2003)

I saw it on TV a couple years ago, a cow walks into the water and the piranha start eating it. When the cow walks out one of its legs is nothing but bone.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

never heard of that?!? would be quiet the viewing!!! i have heard of cows/calfs getting their "goods" eaten tho!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I have something similiar....
It's a video of a piranha that flopped it's way into a cow pasture.... and.. well, the rest is too grusome to talk about. :biggrin:


----------



## Crossett (Apr 1, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> I have something similiar....
> It's a video of a piranha that flopped it's way into a cow pasture.... and.. well, the rest is too grusome to talk about. :biggrin:


 could you send it to me? hit me up on aim: bling bling atx


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Crossett said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > I have something similiar....
> ...


 Unless you've seen cows in a feeding frenzy before I can't subject this video on you.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I've seen a demonstration with a large duck once: it was a program called "The 10 most efficient/dangerous/whatever predators in the world). The lowered the duck into a shoal of frenzied piranha's (no clue which species though), and after a minute or two, it was stripped clean...
They also caught one piranha and had it bite the shaft of a knife, and you could hear an eery sound of the teeth scratching and slamming into the metal.
Pretty impressive


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

That would be interesting but quite gory as well.


----------



## Crossett (Apr 1, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Crossett said:
> 
> 
> > Serrapygo said:
> ...


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I've seen a demonstration with a large duck once: it was a program called "The 10 most efficient/dangerous/whatever predators in the world). The lowered the duck into a shoal of frenzied piranha's (no clue which species though), and after a minute or two, it was stripped clean...


 Those were reds. I think it was the travel channel. To bad piranhas only ranked 10.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

MPower said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen a demonstration with a large duck once: it was a program called "The 10 most efficient/dangerous/whatever predators in the world). The lowered the duck into a shoal of frenzied piranha's (no clue which species though), and after a minute or two, it was stripped clean...
> ...


 But they are #1 in our hearts.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

haha yepp they sire are mate.... but can some1 upload those videos that have been talked about at this topic??


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

yea i think we all wanna see those vids
please upload them here


----------



## Seifer (Apr 10, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> I have something similiar....
> It's a video of a piranha that flopped it's way into a cow pasture.... and.. well, the rest is too grusome to talk about. :biggrin:


 i dont understand, how could 1 piranha on dry land do anything gruesome?


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

maybe he misunderstood, and the cow went to the water to drink and got ambushed?!?!?! i dont think they flop on land, do you think they would get that desperate??


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

If its the right video, it was a buffalo (I dont think cows, or even wild cows, roam in the Amazon Jungle) that wandered off to soak in a river bed evaporating in the middle of drought season. The buffalo went in half way and suddenly movcement in the surface of the water started bubbling. Then the animal was shown struggling in pain trying to swim out.


----------



## Cowman1999 (Dec 15, 2002)

post the "gory" video for everyone... I think we'll be ok....


----------



## Cowman1999 (Dec 15, 2002)

So where's the video?


----------



## Crossett (Apr 1, 2003)

Cowman1999 said:


> So where's the video?


 yes yes, the video...


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

He said have you ever seen a cow frenzy, which I think he means the cows ate the piranha as a flopping piranha could not do much on dry land...especially only one piranha.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

video, video, video. I wanna see some blood fellas


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> He said have you ever seen a cow frenzy


 Cow frenzy?!?! Hard to imaging cows having a frenzy. But i get what you men..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I remember the cow they showed on tv pretty much getting eaten inside and out, that was friging sweet, but if no one else has seen it maybe i was imaging things again


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Just a heads up to everyone, but Im pretty sure serrapygo was being sarcastic, there is no such video of cows eating piranha. :biggrin:


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

heres a pic of p's on the opposite end of eating.







poor little guy. never even had a chance
















anyone tell what kind it is?


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

nyquil said:


> heres a pic of p's on the opposite end of eating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one cool pic! i think it may be P. Cariba... Looks like you can see the black humeral spot


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

P. Cariba also.. The humeral spot clearly shows.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

So, does anyone have this Piranha/Cow video?? I know it has to exsist, because I do remember seeing it somewhere. If no one can come up with it, then I guess Ill have to do a lil research myself.


----------



## kuhndoggie (Feb 15, 2003)

i think the wolves in the water video has a black and white clip of piranhas eating a cow right??


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

kuhndoggie said:


> i think the wolves in the water video has a black and white clip of piranhas eating a cow right??


 Where can one get that clip??


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

kuhndoggie said:


> i think the wolves in the water video has a black and white clip of piranhas eating a cow right??


 Where can one get that clip??


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

but the video sucks.. they show nothing ..just a cow being lead into water and the water splashing


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

That sucks!! Damn low budget films!!!


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Stephen King has some thing for the PC that allows you to feed things to schools of piranha, INCLUDING cows.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detai...21615?vi=glance


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

found this pic while looking for the video.

it said something below it about the gov't experimenting on a new breed of piranha


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I saw it. I wasnt a low budget film. It was a OLd Old documentary of an exploration into the amazon. I thought it was teddy rosevelt(if not him the some old president) in that video. I could be wrong though, but I thought it was him that described the P's as being the most vicious fish in the world.

The film was of a cow being led into the water where there were many P's hungry from shrinking pools I believe. They dont show very much detail, but you do see the cow being pretty much eaten alive, and the water going crazy around it.

Am I wrong?

~Dj


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

thomisdead said:


> found this pic while looking for the video.
> 
> it said something below it about the gov't experimenting on a new breed of piranha


 Thats probly from that gay movie PIRANHA...

HaHaHaHa...

~Dj


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I pretty sure you're right about the Teddy Roosevelt part. I think at one point I read the piranha part that he wrote in his book about that safari. That may be interesting too, I should go look at that.

I think that pic I posted earlier was from the old movie Piranha.


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

i saw this "piranha-cow bvideo" and it wasnt old it was in color!!! and it shgowed the pictures from on the surface and underwater and you could see the P's swimming inside the bovine and eating entrails as they cut to the surface video and watched the cow scream and moan, then went back underwater again...i need to see this video again...please someone tell me where to find it of post it...i saw it when i was very little


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Forked_Tongue said:


> ...i saw it when i was very little


 ah, so _that's_ why your such a sick bastard eh in your adult years eh


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thomisdead said:


> found this pic while looking for the video.


 WTF!??! That looks like a boulder with teethe!!


----------



## Crossett (Apr 1, 2003)

Forked_Tongue said:


> i saw this "piranha-cow bvideo" and it wasnt old it was in color!!! and it shgowed the pictures from on the surface and underwater and you could see the P's swimming inside the bovine and eating entrails as they cut to the surface video and watched the cow scream and moan, then went back underwater again...i need to see this video again...please someone tell me where to find it of post it...i saw it when i was very little


 that's the one i was talking about. I cant find it though


----------

